# Philips LED Lightbulb -Pictures-



## raptechnician (Jun 9, 2013)

:naughty:

Just grabbed this for fun...



















:devil:


----------



## raptechnician (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Philips LED Lightbulb Pictures*

Ended up returning the one in the post above. 300 lumens wasnt even enough for my desk lamp. Need something with a little bit more output... Still cool looking though. $30 canadian
I wanted to stick with Philips since they are apparently a leader in LED lighting technology...












Its for my desk lamp and its really comfortable...530 Lumens and most importantly 2700 K.


----------



## raptechnician (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Philips LED Lightbulbs Pictures*

and grabbed a couple of these while I was there....











:rock:


----------



## EngrPaul (Jun 16, 2013)

raptechnician said:


> :naughty:
> 
> Just grabbed this for fun...
> 
> ...



Could you please provide a picture of the barcode area? I'd like to search for this particular bulb and it's not online or in a store near me.


----------



## raptechnician (Jun 18, 2013)

EngrPaul
Sorry, cant get a picture of the bar code area. I have returned it, and exchanged it for a different style. I purchased it at Home Depot in Ontario. Its not a very popular item I bet because they want $30 for it. Even when I paid for it, the cashier gave me the oo: look. I dont think it is a very usefull bulb honestly...and in any usefull application you would need several of them.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jun 18, 2013)

raptechnician said:


> EngrPaul
> Sorry, cant get a picture of the bar code area. I have returned it, and exchanged it for a different style. I purchased it at Home Depot in Ontario. Its not a very popular item I bet because they want $30 for it. Even when I paid for it, the cashier gave me the oo: look. I dont think it is a very usefull bulb honestly...and in any usefull application you would need several of them.



Thanks for the info!


----------

